# Membro famiglia Qatar: "Milan, club gigante"



## Nomaduk (25 Aprile 2022)

Khalifa Bin Hamad Al-Thani, membro della famiglia del Qatar, attuale proprietaria del Psg su twitter dopo Lazio-Milan: "Tempo del Milan, club gigante."


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Khalifa bin Hamad Al Thani, fratello dell'attuale proprietario del Psg su twitter dopo Lazio-Milan: "Tempo del Milan, club gigante."
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2146



Che????


----------



## Kayl (25 Aprile 2022)

Lui commenta su più squadre di calcio, conta zero.


----------



## Solo (25 Aprile 2022)

Ecco bravo, manda a fanbrodo il PSG e compra un club serio!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Lui commenta su più squadre di calcio, conta zero.


Già, per me con noi non ci azzecca nulla, penso sia un tweet di apprezzamento per la nostra vittoria di ieri e basta.
Ricordo che scrisse anche delle cose positive sul Napoli qualche tempo fa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2022)

Nessuna relazione tra lui e la cessione, ma tra beduini di quell'ambiente comunque le notizie circolano, sono anche in concorrenza tra loro.
Probabilmente sa che sta per succedere qualcosa di importante.


----------



## Dexter (25 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Khalifa bin Hamad Al Thani, fratello dell'attuale proprietario del Psg su twitter dopo Lazio-Milan: "Tempo del Milan, club gigante."
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2146


......sono anni che mi illudo che il cambio di proprietà, prima col cinese fake, poi con Iddiott, possa riportarci dove é giusto che il Milan stia...quindi non dico niente, però ste robe twittate ormai hanno sicuramente più valore e importanza del parere dello Sconcerti di turno che non sa NULLA.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Aprile 2022)

Arnault niente?


----------



## princeps (25 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Khalifa Bin Hamad Al-Thani, membro della famiglia del Qatar, attuale proprietaria del Psg su twitter dopo Lazio-Milan: "Tempo del Milan, club gigante."
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2146


E' lo stesso che commenta il Napoli


----------



## Raryof (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nessuna relazione tra lui e la cessione, ma tra beduini di quell'ambiente comunque le notizie circolano, sono anche in concorrenza tra loro.
> Probabilmente sa che sta per succedere qualcosa di importante.


Un Milan stabilmente in Champions fa gola a tanti, è qualcosa di grosso, troppo grosso.
Per me ci divertiremo e mica poco.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2022)

COmunque notare che la beneamata non se la fila nessuno, c'è il biografo di Modric che mi fa pisciare dalle risate ogni volta che parla di Inter, definendola il Chievo d'Europa


----------



## Swaitak (25 Aprile 2022)

Nuovo fantoccio Loading


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Aprile 2022)

siamo stati in letargo per un decennio grazie a Silvio, ci basta un minimo di ritorno alla normalità per attirare interessi da tutto il mondo. Il Brand AC MILAN nel calcio è qualcosa di unico. Ma cosa abbiamo dovuto supportare noi tifosi in tutti questi anni? Derisi da giocatori e allenatori di squdrette irrilevanti, stampa italica, arbitri. HO tanti sassolini da togliermi dalle scarpe.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2022)

Beh, io rispolvero uno dei nostri antichissimi portafortuna, il mitologico avatar di sua maestà solenne divina imperiale Al Maktoum.


----------



## Gamma (25 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Khalifa Bin Hamad Al-Thani, membro della famiglia del Qatar, attuale proprietaria del Psg su twitter dopo Lazio-Milan: "Tempo del Milan, club gigante."
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2146



Uscite del genere le ha avute anche per PSG, Real Madrid ecc., è nell'ambiente ma non credo abbia legami significativi con Investcorp.

È comunque positivo che personaggi importanti del mondo arabo portino attenzione sul nostro club. Sono tutti elementi che favoriscono la crescita del club, anche a livello mediatico (che oggi è un aspetto fondamentale).


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> COmunque notare che la beneamata non se la fila nessuno, c'è il biografo di Modric che mi fa pisciare dalle risate ogni volta che parla di Inter, definendola il Chievo d'Europa


ecco appunto.


----------



## sunburn (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh, io rispolvero uno dei nostri antichissimi portafortuna, il mitologico avatar di sua maestà solenne divina imperiale Al Maktoum.


Finita.
Se ci compra Manenti sappiamo chi andare a cercare sotto casa…


----------



## King of the North (25 Aprile 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ecco bravo, manda a fanbrodo il PSG e compra un club serio!


Si ma senza metterci Leonardo a dirigere altrimenti otterremo risultati penosi.


----------



## Marcex7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Adesso ha twittato Arnault..ha scritto che lo compra lui il Milan.È disponibile subito a farne 6 di due diligence


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (25 Aprile 2022)

Se ci comprano gli arabi è perche sanno che alla Barona ce' il petrolio


----------



## el_gaucho (25 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> siamo stati in letargo per un decennio grazie a Silvio, ci basta un minimo di ritorno alla normalità per attirare interessi da tutto il mondo. Il Brand AC MILAN nel calcio è qualcosa di unico. Ma cosa abbiamo dovuto supportare noi tifosi in tutti questi anni? Derisi da giocatori e allenatori di squdrette irrilevanti, stampa italica, arbitri. HO tanti sassolini da togliermi dalle scarpe.


Parole sante


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Khalifa Bin Hamad Al-Thani, membro della famiglia del Qatar, attuale proprietaria del Psg su twitter dopo Lazio-Milan: "Tempo del Milan, club gigante."
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2146


Non credo c'entri nulla con noi, ma è bello notare che basta che iniziamo a farci notare un po' dopo anni di oblio e tutti riescono a riconoscere la nostra fama. Forse perché ci sono squadre e squadre...


----------

